# Videos of me playing bass



## Brendan G (Jul 2, 2008)

Let me start off by saying they aren't the most technical or groovin stuff ever, with that said let's get to it. 
Death Covers: 
Spirit Crusher 
 
Symbolic 
 
original songs
People seemed to like this one the most though the quality sucks 

YouTube - solo bass song #3
YouTube - solo bass song #4
YouTube - solo bass song #5
YouTube - solo bass song #6 (please read video description)
YouTube - Solo bass song # 7 (normal volume)
YouTube - Solo bass song #8
YouTube - Solo bass song #9
YouTube - solo bass song #10
YouTube - solo bass song #11
YouTube - solo bass song #12
YouTube - solo bass song #13
YouTube - solo bass song #14
YouTube - solo bass song #15
YouTube - solo bass song #16
YouTube - solo bass song #17
YouTube - solo bass song #18
YouTube - solo bass song #19
YouTube - solo bass song #20
YouTube - solo bass song #21
YouTube - Solo bass song #22
YouTube - solo bass song #23
YouTube - solo bass song #24
YouTube - Solo bass song #25
YouTube - solo bass song #26
YouTube - solo bass song #27
YouTube - solo bass song #28
YouTube - Solo bass song #29
YouTube - Solo bass song #30
YouTube - Solo bass song #31
YouTube - Meditations
YouTube - The ocean sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASKdos1dIzc
YouTube - Anagnorisis
YouTube - A Reflection
YouTube - Celestial Coordinates
YouTube - Perplexion
YouTube - Planetary Collision
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbsHG3TbQWY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn_b9XYT8V0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNRDQL9SYlw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYV33f4dESw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVeou2CQ3CY&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8Cds3BKBqU
Any comments, critiques, anything really is welcomed.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 5, 2008)

If any of you care, I put up a new song


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 5, 2008)

Some nice playing on that last vid in particular, and the tone's really good. Reminds me a little of Shawn Malone and Michael Manaring's solo playing in places, and the tone's pretty similiar to that chorus-y sound Jeff Berlin occasionally uses.

Nice job!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice job really nice


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, it means a lot.


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 7, 2008)

bump for new song


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 8, 2008)

New song on my soundclick, will make video soon SoundClick artist: Brendan Good - I mostly make melodic music that I don't really know exactly what it's called, so I just put heavy m


----------



## Ruins (Aug 9, 2008)

sounds nice i love the sound of your bass in this one.
you need to continue it in my opinion. add some drums and another bass line to it


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 9, 2008)

Death FTW! 

R.I.P. Chuck


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 9, 2008)

Ruins said:


> sounds nice i love the sound of your bass in this one.
> you need to continue it in my opinion. add some drums and another bass line to it


The stuff I recorded now are the basic bass tracks essentially, when I find people to do so, I will add drums and guitar.


----------



## Ruins (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah i know how it is when you don't have musicians next to you.
well untill you find some maybe you could do it all your self. bass version.


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 9, 2008)

bump for new song 
Bump for another new song I'm warning you now the audio is really quiet


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 12, 2008)

bump for new song


----------



## Shawn (Aug 14, 2008)

Pretty cool tunes. Nicely done on Symbolic too. Nice playing. I like the tone you have too. Cool vids!


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 14, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Pretty cool tunes. Nicely done on Symbolic too. Nice playing. I like the tone you have too. Cool vids!


Thanks a lot Shawn!

Bass lesson video


How I get my tone plus a few exercises


new song on mah fretless!


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 16, 2008)

Bump for new song 

bump for yet another new song 

bump for not one but two new songs


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 17, 2008)

bump 

bump


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 19, 2008)

bump 

bump Enter text here.


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 14, 2008)

Some really nice ideas there!

Like that chorus-y tone.


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 14, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Some really nice ideas there!
> 
> Like that chorus-y tone.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Trespass (Sep 18, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 18, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Great stuff!


Thanks Kris, I appreciate it!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-2AJ7FuhS4


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 21, 2008)

I wanny PLAY!


the recording is really bad - so listen to the original on myspace


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASKdos1dIzc


----------



## Brendan G (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## hufschmid (Nov 28, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Brendan G (Nov 28, 2008)

hufschmid said:


> very nice!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Feb 6, 2009)

Again, nice videos dude


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 6, 2009)

man, given the crappy sound quality on youtube, your chording still sounds really clean, and your low end sounds alot like how i get my rig EQ'd, it's a shame so many bassists fail to understand that the "mid" knob is not something that you let other people tell you to turn down...cool stuff though dude


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Again, nice videos dude


Thanks Patrick!



EliNoPants said:


> man, given the crappy sound quality on youtube, your chording still sounds really clean, and your low end sounds alot like how i get my rig EQ'd, it's a shame so many bassists fail to understand that the "mid" knob is not something that you let other people tell you to turn down...cool stuff though dude


Thanks a lot! There seems to be quite a few musicians who don't know how to EQ their stuff.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 7, 2009)

Really liked Bass Song #6, and a few of the other ones around it in your first post. Keep up the good work and have fun, there are quite a number of musicians up your way. If my memory servers check out Chuck's Chuck Levin's : Everything in Music : 301-946-8808 as they used to have a musician seeking musician forum and this may help you out a bit. 

Rather a shame that Pandora's and Atomic went under, they were both particularly great resources for the area.


----------



## Variant (Feb 10, 2009)

I like your tone, Brendan.


----------



## Brendan G (Feb 10, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Really liked Bass Song #6, and a few of the other ones around it in your first post. Keep up the good work and have fun, there are quite a number of musicians up your way. If my memory servers check out Chuck's Chuck Levin's : Everything in Music : 301-946-8808 as they used to have a musician seeking musician forum and this may help you out a bit.
> 
> Rather a shame that Pandora's and Atomic went under, they were both particularly great resources for the area.


Thanks for the link Lee.



Variant said:


> I like your tone, Brendan.


Thank you for the compliment Ryan.


----------



## Brendan G (May 29, 2009)

My Necrophagist cover:


----------

